# Using ZOOM H4 with REW



## mathelo (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm looking to measure the FR of my listening room; full range but mainly for subwoofer application. I've read the suggestions for REW and the different devices required. As it turns out, I already own a ZOOM H4 recorder and a Buddy USB 5G (USB Sound card) that I think will give me everything I need. The biggest weakness I see is that that the stereo mics aren't calibrated but I certainly could get started with this.

Has anyone tried this before with the ZOOM?

Louis


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think you’re probably out of luck with these. REW requires a soundcard to have line-level inputs and outputs. As far as I can see, both these items are missing one or the other.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

